# Taiwan receives first of 30 AH64E Apache helos



## CougarKing (6 Nov 2013)

Aside from the Apaches, Taiwan reportedly also will receive P3 Orions from the US to replace the ROCAF's aging S2 Trackers. No doubt, mainland China will lodge protests again though the news of these acquisitions had been out a while.  

More on the arriving E model Apaches, including a picture:



> excerpt from defensenews.com
> Nov. 5, 2013
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (6 Nov 2013)

we need to sidetrack a few for Canada.....just say'n..... ;D


----------



## Journeyman (6 Nov 2013)

GAP said:
			
		

> we need to sidetrack a few for Canada.....


We need a few more Taiwanese?


----------



## GAP (6 Nov 2013)

Only if they are flying OUR A-10's..............


----------

